# Dog Cooling Gel Mat - Anyone got one or tried one?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Dog Cooling Gel Mat - Anyone got one or tried one?

We have been looking at these in this months C&CC magazine and are very tempted to get one for our Doodles. Have any of you any experience of them, the one we are looking at doesn't need refrigerating it uses the gel inside and the dogs body heat to cool it down (apparently). Not cheap though at £45 but if they work I don't mind.

http://theanimalarm.com/animat-cool-gel-mat/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Google for 'Cool coats'. We had to get our first one from the USA but they are available in the UK now.

It looks odd to see a dog wearing a coat on a hot day but they work very well.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Another vote for cool coats. Our black wcs really suffers in the heat and the cool coat transforms him. Don't stay wet as long as they say but obviously easy to just wet down again.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I was wanting something to keep her cool in the Van if we go to the shops or the likes. I don't think I'd want a wet coat on her inside the Van.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The coats are not 'wet' as such. They absorb water but feel only slightly damp to the touch. They would still leave a damp patch on seating however.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

They are all expensive but work like a dream, my three almost give a sigh of relief when I put them on !


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

> They are all expensive but work like a dream, my three almost give a sigh of relief when I put them on !


Thanks for all the replies. I have ordered the gel mat, got to be worth a try if it keeps her just slightly cooler it's good with me.


----------

